# 41 Albemarle vs. 40 Cabo



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Any opinions on a 2003/2004 41 Albemarle vs. same yr. 40 Cabo? I know that Cabo boats are priced higher, but does Albemarle make a good boat these days? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.

Josh


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

PM Bluewater Roughneck or Over the Edge. They have a 40' Cabo "Hydrocarbon". Very nice boat, I think they have been very happy with their boat.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

The 40' Cabo is the superior boat. It is setup better for the fisherman. I have looked at both but after a first glance the 40' Cabo is the boat to get.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

The cockpit has alot more room on the cabo also.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

For the money, I'd go with Albemarle. (I'm a little biased because I'm on my second). The fit and finish on the Cabo is far superior, and their wiring is second to none. 
The money to me wasn't worth it though because the ride and performance seemed to be about equal. Keep in mind that I'm only comparing 31' boats. I have a '05 Albe 310XF with yanmars. It is a good head sea boat but will rock you to death in the trough because of the big deadrise that goes all the way to the stern.

Money no issue, yes, Cabo is the way to go, but on a budget they are the best you can buy. Don't even waste your time looking at Luhrs or other inferior boats.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help in advance. What is the preferred power choice? C-12 Cats or 800 Mans? I noticed the cockpit difference DFoley. Thanks.

Josh


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

How big is the cockpit on the Cabo? I don't know much about the 40'ers.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Having owned both in the 31 ft class I would go with the Cabo. I had a very bad experience with my Cats but the C-9's are really good motors compared to what I had. The parts and maintenance on the Manns are much higher. My 31 Cabo fished like any other 40 footer. A 40 Cabo will fish much larger than it is.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Guys. I know looking at the 40 Cabo, the cockpit and beam is huge for that size boat. It feels like a 50' boat. I havent seen a 41 Albemarle yet in person, is there one here in Texas? Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Not sure if there are any in texas, but here are some specs that I got off both websites. They seem very similar as far as the hull goes. Hope this helps.
The first is the Cabo:

42'-10" 
Hull length
40'-2" 
Beam (Extreme)
15- 9"
Draft
3'-5" 
Transom Deadrise
16½ ° 
Displacement (Lt)
28,000 lb
Fuel
550 gal.*
Water
95 gal.*
Cabin Headroom
6'-3" 
Berths
4 

Albemarle 410XF
Length:

*41'0" (12.50 m)*​
Length with pulpit:

*43'6" (13.26 m) *​
Beam:

*15'9" (4.80 m) *​
Draft:

*4' (1.22 m) *​
Dry Weight:

*32,000 lbs *
*(14,514 kg)*​
Deadrise (Amidships): 

*22.6 degrees *​
Deadrise (Transom): 

*15 degrees *​
Fuel Capacity: 

*600 gal. *
*(2,271.24 L) *​
Fuel Range: 

*360 - 385 NM *​
Transom Fishbox: 

*56 gal. (211.98L) *​
Cockpit Fishbox:

*57 gal. (215.76 L) *​
Cockpit Size:

*82 sq. ft *​
Water Capacity: 

*100 gal. (378.54 L) *​
Berths:

*4*​
Livewell:

*36 gal. (136 L)*​
Height (Waterline to Top of Windshield):

*8' 4" (2.43m) *​
Power: 

*Twin Inboard*
_(Diesel) _​


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

There is an Albemarle here in Texas for sale. Last I heard it was sitting in Port Isabel. They ran it down to fish TIFT and they had motor problems. It is either sitting down there still or back here in the Corpus Christi area. There are some 40 Cabos around here as well.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

If you are buying new I would look hard at the new 40' Cabo with Zeus drives. The pod drives are faster and 30% more fuel efficient! There is also a 41 Spencer that is used with Volvo IPS drives for around 1 mil. I would own that boat over any boat if I had the coin! It is getting 1 MPG at 32 knots. Just my .02!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

OR, you could buy my boat that gets 1.7 MPG at 29 knots and will ride all day with those 40 footers!


----------



## banded2 (Sep 4, 2007)

coastal offshore sells albemarle on padre island,they have a 41 demo there he can take you out in, the 41 is a great boat, however if money is no option the 40 cabo is far more superior, give marty a call if you are interested 361 949 BOAT


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Mossy Oak said:


> If you are buying new I would look hard at the new 40' Cabo with Zeus drives. The pod drives are faster and 30% more fuel efficient! There is also a 41 Spencer that is used with Volvo IPS drives for around 1 mil. I would own that boat over any boat if I had the coin! It is getting 1 MPG at 32 knots. Just my .02!


You mean ZF gears? Better than Twin Disc IMHO.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

theres one for sale in port a at virginias dock listed by FOX YACHTS


----------



## PhilD (Aug 12, 2009)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> I havent seen a 41 Albemarle yet in person, is there one here in Texas? Thanks.


I've seen a 410XF here on North Padre, I think it's owned by the folks at Coastal Offshore:

http://www.coastaloffshore.com/albemarle.html


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks guys for the input.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Swells said:


> You mean ZF gears? Better than Twin Disc IMHO.


Cummins Mercruiser has come out with a pod drive system like the Volvo IPS. I like it a little better because the props face the stern. Here is a link to Zeus druves.

http://www.marlinmag.com/engines/engines/project-zeus-50998.html

http://www.mercurymarine.com/otherproducts/smartcraft/smartcraftinaction/zeus.php

I do agree that ZF are great gears. That is what I am currently running.

David


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Mossy Oak said:


> There is also a 41 Spencer that is used with Volvo IPS drives for around 1 mil.


Paul and the boys brought the original demo boat down to the Big Rock Tourney 3 years ago. They own/used the slip next to the boat that I used work on. The layout was only OK. I thought it was a lot of money for what it was. That was my first impression though.

Now their 60' is something dreams are made of. 35 knot cruise and top end of 50.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Everyone keeps saying Albemarle for the money and Cabo overall as for quality. When your spending 300-500K on a boat I would think overall quality is the kicker. I know Cabo has a nice rig. I have also heard that since Albemarle was owned by Brunswick that the quality wasnt there. Any opinions? Then again, post 2005 Cabo has been Brunswick owned also. I have heard the Albemarle boats are not as beefy as Cabo, maybe thats just opinion. 

In the end a buyer is looking for quality for a good price and resale value.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

I don't know where you got the info on them not being as "beefy" as Cabo. My little 24'er was about as beefy as you could get. Solid fiberglass construction, and deep entry. You'd be hard pressed to find a beefier boat in that class.

My 31'er is a solid little boat too. 15,500 dry weight... that is almost too beefy for 31'. 
Just look at the specs on the 41... it is heavier than the Cabo, and I doubt that would be from accessories.

Yes, Cabo is the better boat for reasons, but construction isn't one of them. You'd be hard pressed to find a late model used 40' Cabo for under 500K, and nearly every Albemarle is under $500K. The Albemarle is just as fishable as the Cabo, and just as comfortable. I say save the money if you are looking to stay in that size range. 30 - 40' is what Albemarle does, and in my opinion (very biased) they do it well for the money.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

http://www.foxyachtsales.com/core/l...slim=broker&&hosturl=foxyachts&&ywo=foxyachts&

This is my cousin's boat. I have fished it a couple of times, and was impressed.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

My neighbor has this boat for sale. Dont really know any other info other than its in the $350k range and cruises around 28knts. I think its only 35' though.
If interested call Jimmy Lawson at Baymaster Boats.


----------



## sandrus (Jul 19, 2007)

*consider express vs flybridge*

Both are great boats. My father runs a 31' Ablemarle express, very solid boat with a great layout. One thing to consider is whether to buy the express vs flybridge. Visibility is not too good from the lower helm. Riding up top in tower during rough seas/bad weather for 4+ hours can take a toll on you. My father sometimes wished he had a flybridge model. Happy shopping.
-Scott


----------

